# Baby Mice Supplementing Question



## CrazyBowler (Jun 5, 2015)

So, my wild mouse gave birth to three pups on May 28. She rejected them, but I caught it within an hour and moved them to a different nest. There were two hoppers, three fuzzies, and then the three wild pinkies with one mom and one helping mom. I moved the hoppers out so now there's just the three fuzzies and the pinkies.

Yesterday I noticed that the wild pinkies were very frail and fragile. They were skinny and they looked dehydrated, but they were eating from the moms. Both mothers eat critter cubes, dog food, cat food, and kale. The three fuzzies are very plump and healthy. I took the wild pinkies yesterday and fed them goat milk mixed with pedialyte and water every thirty minutes to an hour. They're still in with the mothers and still being cared for by them, I'm just supplementing.

The smallest weakest one died sometime last night. Do you guys know anything about wild mice? It seems like they are missing something in their diet and I don't know what. I would really like for the last two to live, so any help would be appreciated. Even if it's supplementing the pups with something else or feeding something else to the mothers or even just continuing to do what I'm doing now. Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they don't require anything more in their diet than domestic mice.Newborns often fail to thrive when fostered to another doe.If you really really want them to survive it would be best to remove most if not all of the competition(the fuzzies).There's a very high risk that they will still fail to thrive after the poor start and the sacrifice will be for nothing.Supplementing newborns successfully is almost impossible.There are numerous milk replacements on the market for orphan mammals if you want to try.I've personally never had any success with them when rearing orphan newborn rabbits.I have had success with double cream though.There's various clips around of people rearing mice using a thin artists paintbrush dipped in milk.They are of older babies which is probably the crucial difference between success and failure.Best of luck but be prepared for disappointment


----------



## CrazyBowler (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks. The fuzzies in with the mothers are actually fosters from a different mouse that also didn't care about them. One of my other mice is about to have babies, so I can move the fuzzies in with her litter, if it isn't too big. I'll keep attempting to supplement the pups and hopefully they make it.


----------

